# Safe carrying pouch for hedgies?



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm browsing etsy for hedgie products for my little Nutmeg, shopping spree  Any who I'm looking for a few things and one is a pouch where I can take her places, as our weather is warming up more I take her out and about with me. The bag we have now is a big and not very liked. So want a new one where she will be more comfortable during the trip, I stumbled on a few and found this one, it's made for a sugar glider and other small animals but would it be hedgie safe?

http://www.etsy.com/listing/52167306/su ... ding-pouch?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's cute but I don't see where it says the dimensions. If it's sugar glider size, it's most likely too small for a hedgehog.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

That's what I was thinking, on others it says 9in by 9in


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

9"x9" isn't very big. Perhaps the seller could make one that's larger.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm going to contact them, what size should I ask for?


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't know what size would be good for hedgies, but if she is willing to make a bigger one please let us know!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I would say at least 10" wide by maybe 11 tall.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks nancy, I sent her message about size and price


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

For anyone else looking into these pouches she will make them bigger, no extra charge.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Cool. My first thought was, "where are the dimensions?" like everyone else. I'm glad that the maker will do it larger. Let us know how it goes and the fit.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

It's actually really cute! I would love to see a picture when you get it (perhaps w hedgie in or nearby to understand size)...hope it works out!


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

That's actually one of the nicer carry sacks I've seen. I like how it has some shaping to it, so your hedgehog doesn't turn into a taco. Also, a window let's them sniff all of the things. 

Of course, I'm a fan of carry tubes, but I may be biased :wink:


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

alexvdl said:


> That's actually one of the nicer carry sacks I've seen. I like how it has some shaping to it, so your hedgehog doesn't turn into a taco. Also, a window let's them sniff all of the things.
> 
> Of course, I'm a fan of carry tubes, but I may be biased :wink:


I've noticed you've commented a few times (at least one other thread) about not liking bags that don't have flat bottoms. The "turning into a taco", as you call it, is actually preferred by my hedgehogs. I've tried bags with flat bottoms and they move around more and are just generally more antsy. When they're in the bottom of a bag that's designed similar to a sleeping bag, so it has a "sagging" bottom, they make themselves cozy and fall right asleep. So after some experimentation, I don't bother to make or use flat-bottomed bags any more. It may not seem like it's comfortable to you, but obviously the hedgehogs find it quite nice, and they're the ones that matter.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

For bonding bags I always found the conventional hedgie bag style without a flat bottom worked best but for carrying outside, large flat bottoms were preferred. Hedgie always had lots of bedding and their normal hedgie bag inside so there was no worry about hedgie moving around unless he/she wanted to. When I was selling, I sold both types and many different sizes and shapes depending on the owners preference. 

Also, a flat bottomed bag easily turns into a conventional bag if the stiff bottom is removed.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Reginald likes sleeping on his tummy and doesn't particularly like being on his back or side. If he's being carried in his snuggle sack, he gets pretty miffed if he's not carried like a platter. All of that information led me to believe that Reginald would not like a conventional carry sack. 

A passive-aggressive statement about how "obviously the hedgehogs find it quite nice, and they're the ones that matter." doesn't fit Reginald, and insinuates that I'm somehow ignoring his needs/wants. Your hedgehogs may love their carry sacks, and that's okay. But Reginald loves his carry tube and that's okay too. You offer your opinion, I'll offer my opinion, and people can make their own decisions.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

There was nothing passive-aggressive in the statement, and I'm sorry you took it as such. I just remember in a past thread that you had mentioned either yourself or (if I remember correctly) your significant other not liking the idea of a carry bag without a flat bottom. There's nothing wrong with using one with a flat bottom, and I find your carry tube to be very inventive and appealing, but I haven't had a single issue with a hedgehog not liking a carry bag that sags at the bottom. That's all I was trying to say - so, again, apologies if you were somehow offended by the comment. I understand that sometimes it's hard to detect tone through text, but I assure you, it was not meant as anything other than pleasant discussion.


----------

